# January Photography Competition: Copies of the Masters



## jeff_leigh (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, sorry for delay... theme for January is: Copies of the Masters

Explain take an image either copy or parody of one of classic photos done by the likes of Robert Capa, Henri Cartier-Bresson, Jan Saudek and give a caption what it's supposed to by like " Cover/Parody of Alfred Stieglitz' The Steerage"


Rules, as usual:
Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
Post up the link, not the picture.
All entries must be in by the last day of January.*
Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
Voting starts on 1st February* and ends on 3rd February 2007*. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

Thumbnails: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/jan07/


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 7, 2007)

wonderful idea

quick question

can it be copies or interpretations of great works or art like paintings or sculpture  or does it strctly have to be photographers?

Also can it be a tribute to a particular artist's style rahter than a specific work of art?


----------



## alef (Jan 7, 2007)

Herne Hill Road


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a wicked first entry Alef


----------



## blackadder (Jan 7, 2007)

Can someone supply a list of who is thought of as 'one of the greats', please? Because the only photographers I can think of are David Bailly and, er well that's it really tbh. 

Yes I have googled but it don't define who's great.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2007)

That's great alef 

(and soooo cute )


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 7, 2007)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Can someone supply a list of who is thought of as 'one of the greats', please? Because the only photographers I can think of are David Bailly and, er well that's it really tbh.
> 
> Yes I have googled but it don't define who's great.


 This lot should get you started. 

http://masters-of-photography.com/


----------



## alef (Jan 7, 2007)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Can someone supply a list of who is thought of as 'one of the greats', please? Because the only photographers I can think of are David Bailly and, er well that's it really tbh.
> 
> Yes I have googled but it don't define who's great.



It's always going to be subjective, here's a list that looks sensible to me (although lacking in examples on the individual pages):
http://www.profotos.com/education/referencedesk/masters

ETA: (Bernie's link is better!)


----------



## alef (Jan 7, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That's great alef
> 
> (and soooo cute )






			
				Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> That's a wicked first entry Alef



Cheers! Considering my limitations taking photos while babysitting on a Sunday morning I'm happy with it


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 7, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> wonderful idea
> 
> quick question
> 
> ...



copies or interpretations of great works or art like paintings or sculpture  are accepted

tribute to a particular artist's style rahter than a specific work of art yes if not too vague


----------



## blackadder (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks you two, I ain't entered in ages, well not properly, so I'm going to enjoy this one, approach it like a project type of thing.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 7, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Herne Hill Road



  nice one


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2007)

Blimey... there are loads of options.. great theme jeff_leigh 

If I could find two strapping lads willing to strip then I'd try and do my favourite George Rodger photo


----------



## blackadder (Jan 7, 2007)

Is it hear-say and rumour (probably started by the photographer themselves) that makes a 'great' photographer?  I mean FFS, I see better stuff here than what some of them 'greats' have produced.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 7, 2007)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Is it hear-say and rumour (probably started by the photographer themselves) that makes a 'great' photographer?  I mean FFS, I see better stuff here than what some of them 'greats' have produced.


 You are not alone in your view there, see this for example 

Great Photographers on the Internet


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2007)

I've read that before


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 7, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Herne Hill Road



Fantastic.


----------



## alef (Jan 7, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> You are not alone in your view there, see this for example
> 
> Great Photographers on the Internet



Wonderful link! Though a part of me does agree with blackadder. Historical context is obviously important, presumably many greats have been granted their status due to being the firsts. But I do find myself looking through most photography books and thinking 'eh?'


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 7, 2007)

blackadder said:
			
		

> approach it like a project type of thing.


Don't know if I've got time for yet another project.
I'm in the middle of starting up in business, building a ecofriendly home, being a landlord and single father right now. 

will see how the month pans out...............


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 7, 2007)

another link... http://www.neatorama.com/2007/01/02/13-photographs-that-changed-the-world/

and the replies are revealing too..


----------



## Firky (Jan 7, 2007)

Mew 

http://i18.tinypic.com/2e16804.jpg

Who's that dude who took the photo of the bloke being blown away by his TV? Maxwell.....? I like that


----------



## alef (Jan 7, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> another link... http://www.neatorama.com/2007/01/02/13-photographs-that-changed-the-world/
> 
> and the replies are revealing too..



Now these pics are truly amazing! 

Though are today's photojournalists anyone in the right place with a camera phone on them? The murder of a Viet Cong isn't that different to, say, the footage of Daniel Pearl.


----------



## Firky (Jan 7, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Herne Hill Road



God that looks like heaven. Two bottles of wine the same size as yourself!

That has given me the idea to stalk Robert Lindsay and take a Che Guevara shot (squelch's link).


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 7, 2007)

*hold on...wait a minute...../*




			
				alef said:
			
		

> The murder of a Viet Cong isn't that different to, say, the footage of Daniel Pearl.



fair comment..but I wonder now if I may have started off a tangent that is possibly confusing...

jeff's instructions are specific to "people" type pictures innit?

...or could there be landscape_non people_ish stuff also? 


...maybe I should have kept shudddup. 

...or at least keep ideas people_portrait based until he puts me in my place.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 7, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> jeff's instructions are specific to "people" type pictures innit?
> 
> ...or could there be landscape_non people_ish stuff also?
> 
> ...



No it's no limited to just people shots you can submit Landscape, Architecture basically anything copied from the "Masters"


----------



## Firky (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm gonna take my entry


----------



## Cid (Jan 7, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Blimey... there are loads of options.. great theme jeff_leigh
> 
> If I could find two strapping lads willing to strip then I'd try and do my favourite George Rodger photo



Try Vauxhall on a friday night...


----------



## atitlan (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like an interesting challenge - providing Paul Russell can't enter in the style of Martin Parr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 7, 2007)

I have just spent a very long time searching for a particular image by Paul Strand with no result.  That's my first idea for an entry scuppered.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 7, 2007)

That's crap Alef - you've cut the kid's feet off.

 




			
				alef said:
			
		

> Herne Hill Road


----------



## Kanda (Jan 7, 2007)

n00b question, does someone like Mario Testino count?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 7, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> n00b question, does someone like Mario Testino count?



nah coz he's shite...  

joking... 


NOT!  



whaddddevvvva eh?...it'll all come out in the Vottige innit.


----------



## alef (Jan 7, 2007)

This is a joint entry:
Manfred Man Ray (Skim and alef)

Skim had the idea, put on the mascara, found the Aloe Vera gel and posed. I helped keep the gloops of gel in place, held the camera and messed about with contrast in photoshop.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.masters-of-fine-art-photography.com/02/monthly/indexof.html

Might have a go at this. Any room for a novice


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 7, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> This is a joint entry:
> Manfred Man Ray (Skim and alef)
> 
> Skim had the idea, put on the mascara, found the Aloe Vera gel and posed. I helped keep the gloops of gel in place, held the camera and messed about with contrast in photoshop.



I like that a lot


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 7, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> That's crap Alef - you've cut the kid's feet off.



he also seems to have travelled back in time as well although he does seem to be enjoying himself


----------



## Dhimmi (Jan 7, 2007)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> copies or interpretations of great works or art like paintings or sculpture  are accepted



Thanks for the generosity in saying yes, I know loads of great paintings but I'm clueless when it comes to photography.


----------



## Firky (Jan 7, 2007)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Thanks for the generosity in saying yes, I know loads of great paintings but I'm clueless when it comes to photography.



Much of Sam Mendes cinematography comes from paintings and photographs. 

Road to Pedition...


----------



## Dhimmi (Jan 7, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Much of Sam Mendes cinematography comes from paintings and photographs.
> Road to Pedition...



Too true, I only really know Man Ray and Bill Brandt when it comes to the art photographer, then it's just snappers like Bailey, Lichfield etc. A gaping hole in my knowledge I must admit.


----------



## Skim (Jan 8, 2007)

I should have bought some new mascara. Or falsies.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 8, 2007)

That is brilliant, I know the original well.  The standard has been set now.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 8, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> I should have bought some new mascara. Or falsies.



I have a couple of badges of a detail of that photograph that I bought in the Koln Museum....I spent a week in it as treat by _someone_ called Wintour after I pulled off a coup with taking some pickees of a _bloke_ called Blahnik after some hysterical fuss with a _woman_ called Ono ...of one eye and a _tear_...a strong image in meh Life that'en..the badges still come out occasionally...had lots of negative and positive things and events with that image....did I say that that image has a bit a hold on meh? 

Now sometimes I get people giving me FREE bags in Lidl!!!!!1


----------



## Skim (Jan 8, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> a _bloke_ called Blahnik



Would these kitten heels get me free bags in Lidl, though?


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 8, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> http://www.masters-of-fine-art-photography.com/02/monthly/indexof.html
> 
> Might have a go at this. Any room for a novice


You'll be in good company  

Seriously, have a go.


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 8, 2007)

I think this fits the theme but maybe its a bit left-field. It's my re-working of a painting by the Irish painter John Kelly who died last year. The painting is of one of his daughters and a cat, sitting in red room. When I saw it, it was hanging in the same room as that pictured in the painting (iykwim). So I put together a collage of photo's of the actual room, his daughter and the painting to create my interpretation of his work.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 8, 2007)

atitlan said:
			
		

> Looks like an interesting challenge - providing Paul Russell can't enter in the style of Martin Parr


 Interesting thought. I live just near the place where he did 'The Last Resort' indeed, I may be in it for all I know.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 8, 2007)

should the original 'masterpiece' be included with the entry so it could be seen how one has interpreted it, etc?


----------



## hiccup (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice theme. Bit more challenging than usual, but that's a good thing I think.

I'll check with mauvais if he's still able to do thumbnail bizzle, if not, I'll sort something out.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 8, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> should the original 'masterpiece' be included with the entry so it could be seen how one has interpreted it, etc?



If possible, but it's to much hassle just name the work and artist and ppl can just do a google image search


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 8, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> I think this fits the theme but maybe its a bit left-field. It's my re-working of a painting by the Irish painter John Kelly who died last year. The painting is of one of his daughters and a cat, sitting in red room. When I saw it, it was hanging in the same room as that pictured in the painting (iykwim). So I put together a collage of photo's of the actual room, his daughter and the painting to create my interpretation of his work.



I love this.


----------



## Nina (Jan 10, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> I think this fits the theme but maybe its a bit left-field. It's my re-working of a painting by the Irish painter John Kelly who died last year. The painting is of one of his daughters and a cat, sitting in red room. When I saw it, it was hanging in the same room as that pictured in the painting (iykwim). So I put together a collage of photo's of the actual room, his daughter and the painting to create my interpretation of his work.




great idea. The colours are beautiful.


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 10, 2007)

this one...http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/4151/urbanyi5.jpg (originally titled; 'I burn dead bodies' guy in varanasi)
which is a copy of this one...http://masters-of-photography.com/H/hine/hine_russian_jewess_full.html
I put it on my imageshack account and got a message asking me not to host it there


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 10, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> this one...http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/4151/urbanyi5.jpg
> which is a copy of this one...http://masters-of-photography.com/H/hine/hine_russian_jewess_full.html
> I put it on my imageshack account and got a message asking me not to host it there



I just don't get that - have you asked them what the problem is?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 10, 2007)

Very well chosen theme, I like this one alot.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 10, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I put it on my imageshack account and got a message asking me not to host it there



from the FAQ's



> It is imperative that you do NOT link directly to the images in their current location. You must download each image used and host it on your own web space.



so you'd have to download the image to your computer then ftp it to a webspace...then use that URL for Imageshack.

Or am I getting you completely wrong and you have done this already?


----------



## Nina (Jan 10, 2007)

My first entry. 

I used Guy Bourdin as inspiration:

http://www.guybourdin.org/tour/

for my shot 
bed head


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 10, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> from the FAQ's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't do that ........







goes to sit in the corner


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 10, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> goes to sit in the corner




that bleddhi site has wasted hours of my Life today!!!! grrrrr


----------



## Chorlton (Jan 10, 2007)

That Ansel is so hot right now
http://www.pas.rochester.edu/~tim/images/ansel adams tree.jpg


http://flickr.com/photos/punkfootball/353158413/


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 11, 2007)

not meh but...

http://www.lenswork.com/podcast/LW0326 - Internet Photography Docent - Where Art Thou.mp3

wtf is a _docent_?


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jan 11, 2007)

Giving it a go....another Cartier-B i'm afraid.

1)Mexico, 1934 (after HCB)

Bloody hard to recreate- lighting, as always, key, location difficult, body position uncomfortable, going commando in those jeans painful.

Oh yah there's a larger version on my flickr profile without Henri's amatuerism getting in the way  

only joking i could never outdo his greatness. Besides...i don't even look Mexican- i have an Englishmans tan i.e- none at all


----------



## exosculate (Jan 11, 2007)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Giving it a go....another Cartier-B i'm afraid.
> 
> 1)Mexico, 1934 (after HCB)




Good effort


----------



## hiccup (Jan 12, 2007)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Giving it a go....another Cartier-B i'm afraid.
> 
> 1)Mexico, 1934 (after HCB)
> 
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## Skim (Jan 12, 2007)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> going commando




Now _there's_ dedication  

Nice entry


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jan 12, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Now _there's_ dedication



I'm well chafed.


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2007)

Really out to do something for this but I have lent my camera out


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 14, 2007)

Alas, the wife isn't keen on my Helmut Newton idea. 

Oh well, back to the drawing board


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Alas, the wife isn't keen on my Helmut Newton idea.


----------



## pixelrat (Jan 15, 2007)

Joint effort from myself and Madusa...

an interpretaion of fashion photographer Mario Testino's 'Untitled' for Gucci here: http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=samplerl0.jpg

Entry one: A Testament to Testino - Sans Gucci!

http://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=januarycompetition2av3.jpg

(Photoshop - Added noise, background tweaking, cropping and resizing.)


----------



## hiccup (Jan 16, 2007)

pixelrat said:
			
		

> Joint effort from myself and Madusa...
> 
> an interpretaion of fashion photographer Mario Testino's 'Untitled' for Gucci here: http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=samplerl0.jpg
> 
> ...



Bloody hell, that's a bit good.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 16, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Bloody hell, that's a bit good.



tis innit!11  




*I jus found this http://www.georgetown.edu/faculty/irvinem/visualarts/Image-Library/

**for anyone whose interested ....


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 16, 2007)

Okay:

Entry 1 (after Andy Warhol's Mona Lisa silk screen).

This was done more as an experiment and to get me started using various effects and techniques in photoshop, I'm not going to pretend it's much cop or startlingly original but there you go  

Not even my photograph originally, of course, but then the Mona Lisa wasn't painted by Andy Warhol in the first place either!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 16, 2007)

Rule 4 of UrbPhotoComp said:
			
		

> Only use pictures you photographed yourself.



try harder.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 16, 2007)

lol yeah


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 16, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> lol yeah



this'd be a good'en to try .


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 16, 2007)

though the style lighterthief has chosen would suit something like this better.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 16, 2007)

First entry (ever, in fact):

Sit 'n' Smoke

Added texture, changed levels/contrast/etc.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 16, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> this'd be a good'en to try .



That is amazing. Love it!


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 17, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> try harder.


Yeah, fair enough.  Seems there's a lack of entries this month!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 17, 2007)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Seems there's a lack of entries this month!



Not as easy as it looks innit. 

I can't decide to do, what?...*procrastination stylee* ....


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm spending my time looking at photographs by the Masters, not something I'd ever done before. I think this is a great theme, cos it really making me think differently about photography - I notice most of the Masters use black and white, whereas we mostly use colour in these competitions. Anyhow, I hope to submit something, at the last minute, as usual.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2007)

based on Irving Penn's Cigarette no. 17.

Entry 2: Addiction No 17

http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=smokecomplug9.jpg


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> based on Irving Penn's Cigarette no. 17.
> 
> Entry 2: Addiction No 17
> 
> http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=smokecomplug9.jpg




Nice work Madusa.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

Open Question


Most people seem to be doing replica-ish shots, which is all good, but i was thinking of entering in the style of shots. Is that Ok, or is it best to stay within the replica-ish framework?


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Open Question
> 
> 
> Most people seem to be doing replica-ish shots, which is all good, but i was thinking of entering in the style of shots. Is that Ok, or is it best to stay within the replica-ish framework?



Thanks! 

To answer your question, I personally did replica shots cos i feel it's the easiest option...interpretation of existing photography and/or the stylistic application is a bit harder and I think it should be considered. That's just my opinion... best to check with jeff leigh as it is his theme.


----------



## alef (Jan 18, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> ...I notice most of the Masters use black and white, whereas we mostly use colour in these competitions...



Six of last year's wins were in b+w.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191256
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html


----------



## alef (Jan 18, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Open Question
> 
> Most people seem to be doing replica-ish shots, which is all good, but i was thinking of entering in the style of shots. Is that Ok, or is it best to stay within the replica-ish framework?



I think it's a lot more interesting to go for style rather than straight replica. So far what I've entered was really about going for a laugh rather than genuinely try to learn by duplicating approach.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 18, 2007)

*"take an image either copy or parody of one of classic photos done by the likes of"*


 




*waits to be shot down in flames agin....  

Has anyone PM'd jeff_l yet so They know what they are supposed to be doing?  


5-1 it'll be just left to a Vote and whaddeva n whaddeva...  


i.e. jus do what you wanty innit exo? 


Most of My photography is a _copy_ of the Style of other photographers...comes with the terrritory IME. o_0


----------



## Firky (Jan 18, 2007)

i have an idea but it is the same as tp's so i can't use it - not htat i have a camera anyway (for at least another week) ggrrr


----------



## pixelrat (Jan 18, 2007)

Entry 2: "Plastics by the Wardrobe, Loft" 

http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kidseb1.jpg
based on Martin Munkacsi "Children at Kissingen, Germany" 


slightly modified in Photoshop


----------



## alef (Jan 18, 2007)

pixelrat said:
			
		

> Entry 2: "Plastics by the Wardrobe, Loft"
> 
> http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kidseb1.jpg
> based on Martin Munkacsi "Children at Kissingen, Germany"
> ...



Just been searching on Martin Munkacsi and am relieved to learn that his photo is of a summer camp, I'd really thought it was dead children from a concentration camp!


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 18, 2007)

pixelrat said:
			
		

> Entry 2: "Plastics by the Wardrobe, Loft"
> 
> http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kidseb1.jpg
> based on Martin Munkacsi "Children at Kissingen, Germany"
> ...


I like that


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 18, 2007)

First one this month

Zoe at home

It's doffing the cap at David Hockney's experimentation with photography and cubism, although not quite as good.....

http://www.ac-amiens.fr/pedagogie/arts_plastiques/capes05/hockney1.jpg


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Thumbs page*

I don't know where Mauvais is but I've figured out how to create a new album and have created the thumbs page. I've updated it so far. Someone else can take over updating now if they fancy it.

Thumbs linky linky


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2007)

I've got some ideas.. just need to get my arse in gear


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 19, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I don't know where Mauvais ...



He's a bit weird like that... 

I'll Skype the _mofo_ if he doesn't give us a proper answer!!!?


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 19, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> He's a bit weird like that...
> 
> I'll Skype the _mofo_ if he doesn't give us a proper answer!!!?



yeah, having a proper life in the real world, doing stuff, not posting, weird


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 19, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> yeah, having a proper life in the real world, doing stuff, not posting, weird



nah look up...he's jus appeared!!!1  ...as did a spider on my table...it came up and looked at meh.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 19, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> nah look up...he's jus appeared!!!1  ...as did a spider on my table...it came up and looked at meh.



that's a bit spooky. maybe he sensed with his spidy-sense that bobby-bobster was dicking around with his picture hosting thingy


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 19, 2007)

it did look threatnin'...came back for a second time too.


----------



## Chorlton (Jan 19, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I don't know where Mauvais is but I've figured out how to create a new album and have created the thumbs page. I've updated it so far. Someone else can take over updating now if they fancy it.
> 
> Thumbs linky linky



some of those are really good, really good... can i just point out that the title of mine was 'that ansel, hes so hot right now' - jesus christ you people ARE COMPROMISING MY ART!!!!1111ONEONE

as you were


----------



## Madusa (Jan 19, 2007)

pixelrat said:
			
		

> Entry 2: "Plastics by the Wardrobe, Loft"
> 
> http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kidseb1.jpg
> based on Martin Munkacsi "Children at Kissingen, Germany"
> ...



 That's what you were doing while i was out getting drunk!  you can be very creative when you wanna be, cant you. Love it!


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2007)

Thumbnails here: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/jan07/

Great pics peeps!

(oops! note that link has already been posted)


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 20, 2007)

Second entry

Valley of the shadow of Taplow

vague attempt of Roger Fentons Valley of the shadow of death

http://www.masters-of-photography.com/images/full/fenton/fenton_valley.jpg


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 20, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Second entry
> 
> Valley of the shadow of Taplow
> 
> ...


Wot no cannon balls?


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 20, 2007)

More of an interpretation rather than a copy this one - I could not achieve Kenna's framing due to the towers being aligned differently and the amount of obstructions....(edited to add...and prob would not have seen it even if it was staring me in the face)

Micheal Kenna's 'Ratcliffe Power Station, Study 51, Nottinghamshire, England. 1987' - http://www.michaelkenna.net/html/rcliff03/51.html

My 'Didcot Power Station, Study 1, Oxfordshire, England. 2007' - http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/359705472/

Digital capture converted to B&W in PS and I made a slight adjustment to the contrast. 

Other two this month might be Didcot Power Station studies 2 & 3 as I have taken some on film but have not had the chance to develop them yet - maybe they will achieve an atmosphere closer to that of Kenna's other power station studies, which I love. Thanks to Nina for pointing me in the direction of Kenna's shot.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 21, 2007)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Wot no cannon balls?



bit scarce in these parts. locals more used to hurling sarcastic insults at each other


----------



## alef (Jan 21, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Second entry
> 
> Valley of the shadow of Taplow
> 
> ...



I'm sure I've seen this used in an episode of Doctor Who, sure it's not Mondas -- home planet of the cybermen? (Particularly like the purplish sepia)


----------



## alef (Jan 21, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> More of an interpretation rather than a copy this one - I could not achieve Kenna's framing due to the towers being aligned differently and the amount of obstructions....(edited to add...and prob would not have seen it even if it was staring me in the face)
> 
> Micheal Kenna's 'Ratcliffe Power Station, Study 51, Nottinghamshire, England. 1987' - http://www.michaelkenna.net/html/rcliff03/51.html
> 
> ...



Honestly, your version is better!


----------



## Chorlton (Jan 21, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> More of an interpretation rather than a copy this one - I could not achieve Kenna's framing due to the towers being aligned differently and the amount of obstructions....(edited to add...and prob would not have seen it even if it was staring me in the face)
> 
> Micheal Kenna's 'Ratcliffe Power Station, Study 51, Nottinghamshire, England. 1987' - http://www.michaelkenna.net/html/rcliff03/51.html
> 
> ...



*applause* - this is a great comp this month


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks very much it's harder to get around this place now after the greenpeace break a few weeks back...this was from 'behind the fence'.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 21, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> I'm sure I've seen this used in an episode of Doctor Who, sure it's not Mondas -- home planet of the cybermen? (Particularly like the purplish sepia)



Taplow and Mondas are one and the same. Thankfully the cybermen are quite well behaved when home and can often be found in the Oak & Saw enjoying a quiet pint and playing crib.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 21, 2007)

At long last an entry from me.  I took this picture back in March and did it with a picture by Paul Strand in mind.  I have spent some time looking for Strand's picture of the spoked wheel of a car and its shadow, with only part of the car in the shot.  It does not seem to be readily available on the internet.  If anyone knows the picture and finds it please provide a link.

Strand's picture was in black and white while mine is in colour.  Strand was working in his 'Straight Photography' mode which means no manipulating of the image.  In that spirit I have not photoshopped my picture as far as I can remember.

Car After Strand


Edited to add two possible Strand originals that stirred my memory:

This one I found myself
And this one supplied by Hiccup 

I am not sure either of them is the one I am misremembering though.  However they get the idea across.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 22, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> At long last an entry from me.  I took this picture back in March and did it with a picture by Paul Strand in mind.  I have spent some time looking for Strand's picture of the spoked wheel of a car and its shadow, with only part of the car in the shot.  It does not seem to be readily available on the internet.  If anyone knows the picture and finds it please provide a link.
> 
> Strand's picture was in black and white while mine is in colour.  Strand was working in his 'Straight Photography' mode which means no manipulating of the image.  In that spirit I have not photoshopped my picture as far as I can remember.
> 
> Car After Strand



This one?


----------



## Nina (Jan 22, 2007)

pixelrat said:
			
		

> Entry 2: "Plastics by the Wardrobe, Loft"
> 
> http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kidseb1.jpg
> based on Martin Munkacsi "Children at Kissingen, Germany"
> ...




that's cute  good work!


----------



## Dhimmi (Jan 22, 2007)

The Scream

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5092/thescream8el.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Jan 22, 2007)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> The Scream
> 
> http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5092/thescream8el.jpg



Heh. Like it.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> The Scream
> 
> http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5092/thescream8el.jpg




That made me smile.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 22, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> This one?



Thanks hiccup, that is very similar to the picture I had in mind but my memory tells me there was shadow of the spokes on the ground.  I have since found this, but it also doesn't _quite _fit my memory.  Between the two people will know where I am coming from though.

I think the picture is in Beaument Newhall's book but I can't find my copy at the moment


----------



## llantwit (Jan 22, 2007)

This one's a loose interpretation - saw a scene and tried to do something along the lines of Gursky's Prada I photo (http://www.axelibre.org/images/andrea2.jpg), and came up with this (called Fake Prada, Hanoi):
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74669626@N00/366328522/
... which isn't much like the original at all - but was the inspiration for it. I liked the contrast between the mad street market-life and the clinical cool of the Gursky.


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 23, 2007)

curse this theme. I've been looking at photograph by the 'masters' (and mistresses?') and feel like throwing way my camera in despair. I feel humbled.

anyhow, I've noticed that a lot of people are drawn to the simple portrait - and I've discovered the photography of Walker Evans, and particularily like his documentary style, which can be seen in this picture http://www.artphotogallery.org/02/artphotogallery/photographers/walker_evans_10.html

So my entry is a portrait of a protester at Rossport Solidarity Camp in Mayo, which I think is in the same general ballpark.
Rossport Face


----------



## llantwit (Jan 24, 2007)

This one's another one from Hanoi - it's not from a classic photo, but a Dutch master. My Gran and Grandad used to be fruit and veg merchants, so I awlays liked this painting:
http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth/aertsen/vegetable-stall/vegetable-stall.jpg
It's by Peter Aertsen and it's called "Market Woman with Vegetable Stall".
I couldn't resist snapping this woman when I saw her as I couldn't get over how Hanoi street life was so bloody similar to 16th century European market life in so many respects. Seemed like a mirror image scene with 500 years in between them. This is "Market Woman with Vegetable Stall, Hanoi":
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74669626@N00/366344470/


----------



## zenie (Jan 25, 2007)

pixelrat said:
			
		

> Joint effort from myself and Madusa...
> 
> an interpretaion of fashion photographer Mario Testino's 'Untitled' for Gucci here: http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=samplerl0.jpg
> 
> ...



Love this!!!  

Yours and mads tats are ace.

What's she got on her belly? 

I have a wicked idea but I dunno if I have time now (or lights  )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2007)

I need time, lights and possibly a model


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 25, 2007)

Okay:

Lingerie 2007

which is a straight reworking of Man Ray's

Lingerie 1931

Why he called it that I have no idea, unless the website I saw it on has got it wrong?  

Anyhoo: the hand is mine, the iron is mine and all the compositing has been done (badly) by me.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 25, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Love this!!!
> 
> Yours and mads tats are ace.
> 
> ...



Thanx.  Tats on my stomach are of a chain of elephants.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 25, 2007)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Okay:
> 
> Lingerie 2007
> 
> ...



I like it, nice work.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> I like it, nice work.




I like it but is that a photograph.


----------



## Firky (Jan 25, 2007)

I got my camera back so I  may do something tomorrow


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 27, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Open Question
> 
> 
> Most people seem to be doing replica-ish shots, which is all good, but i was thinking of entering in the style of shots. Is that Ok, or is it best to stay within the replica-ish framework?



What do you mean by style of shots? you can't just enter a B&W photo a say this is in the style of Henri Cartier Bresson   checkout the thumbnails link in my OP   2nd page, The Scream - Dhimmi is the kind of thing I was looking for as far as parody goes or on the first page Mexico, 1934 - Soulfluxzero


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> What do you mean by style of shots? you can't just enter a B&W photo a say this is in the style of Henri Cartier Bresson   checkout the thumbnails link in my OP   2nd page, The Scream - Dhimmi is the kind of thing I was looking for as far as parody goes or on the first page Mexico, 1934 - Soulfluxzero




Hi Jeff, well I can think of a number of Paul Russells shots that could be Martin Parr interpretations without mirroring any exact shots. I have a few myself that I think are Parr-ish without actually connecting to a particular Parr shot.

Are you after more direct linkage between the two pieces?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I got my camera back so I  may do something tomorrow




Come on firky, get something in.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 28, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Are you after more direct linkage between the two pieces?



well the competition title was "copies of the Masters" so for this competition I'd stick with that,  Interpretations of particular artists could get a little vague


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 30, 2007)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> well the competition title was "copies of the Masters" so for this competition I'd stick with that,  Interpretations of particular artists could get a little vague




one of my entries is going to be of the _School of the Dutch Masters_....if I choose an Artist it'll be vague as...because it is purpoisefully an Homage to the Aesthetic Symbolism of Nature and Man's Dominance Over It through the Grace of G-d.  


And I shot it in a studio where the Rolling Stones used to practice in the 60s.  


PMSL!!!!!1111


----------



## exosculate (Jan 30, 2007)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> well the competition title was "copies of the Masters" so for this competition I'd stick with that,  Interpretations of particular artists could get a little vague




I'm not going to set a shot up, so I think I will stay out of this one.


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 30, 2007)

Last Day!!

I've an idea, but I can't remember the name of the photographer. He takes huge photos of things like bingo halls or supermakets and makes these places look like factories - lots of reapeating patterns etc  Does this ring any bells with anyone?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 30, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> Last Day!!
> 
> I've an idea, but I can't remember the name of the photographer. He takes huge photos of things like bingo halls or supermakets and makes these places look like factories - lots of reapeating patterns etc  Does this ring any bells with anyone?




Yes but i can't remember who it is, I shall have a think about it.


----------



## Firky (Jan 30, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Come on firky, get something in.



I know, I know, I know...... soon maybe 

Last day init? Fuck. 

I'll do something later if I get time but I have a pile off stuff to do.


----------



## llantwit (Jan 30, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> Last Day!!
> 
> I've an idea, but I can't remember the name of the photographer. He takes huge photos of things like bingo halls or supermakets and makes these places look like factories - lots of reapeating patterns etc  Does this ring any bells with anyone?


http://www.artnet.com/artist/7580/andreas-gursky.html
Andreas Gursky. He da shit.
EG:


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 30, 2007)

*wot u lookin at? you got a problem or wot?  I'm bored! there's nothing to do!*




			
				firky said:
			
		

> Last day init? Fuck.



go a learn a fkkn Nursery Rhyme. 


30 days hath blah blah,

blah blah all the rest  have 31,

blahblahblah


durrrr!!!!1

y00t???!!!! 


_bring back the birch ....._


----------



## Firky (Jan 30, 2007)

Even to this day I have trouble putting all the months of the year in the correct order.


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 30, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> http://www.artnet.com/artist/7580/andreas-gursky.html
> Andreas Gursky. He da shit.
> EG:




Nice one, that's the one. I had a lovely gurskyesqe shot lined up but my flatmates insisted on going to lidl rather than tescos to do the weekly shop. I tried to explain to them about my art, but they were having none of it.  

Second last day! Sorry about the misinformation above.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, last one i'm entering- it was a fun challenge this month! Probably alot of you will have come accross this William Eggleston photo. It's always been my favourite so i just had to do this!

Bigger version here: William Eggleston- Morton Mississippi. 

I was looking particularly at how strong the patterns and colours of Eggleston's photo was- you can only find that kind of stuff in an old persons home! Or maybe a hippie's  ...!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 31, 2007)

that's well kewl soulflux..


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been waiting for somebody to do an eggleston - brilliant


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jan 31, 2007)

Cheers peeps- granny soulflux actually asked to keep the gun (it is a toy). Then again, you can't be too careful in the evil badger-infested lands of wiltshire...


----------



## Nina (Jan 31, 2007)

If Mr zero doesn't win this month, he deserves full credit for trying so bloody hard!

Great shot


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 31, 2007)

Last one, its takes Gurskys theme of society as industry, but unfortunantely doesn't really have the mess of colours of his work.

The University

still, at least I tried.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Thumbs updated*

I've been keeping on top of them over the course of the month. Not as many entries as usual.

Thumbs link

I'll have a quick check again in case Firky, or anybody else for that matter, comes up with something in the dying seconds of the game.


----------



## alef (Jan 31, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I've been keeping on top of them over the course of the month. Not as many entries as usual.
> 
> Thumbs link
> 
> I'll have a quick check again in case Firky, or anybody else for that matter, comes up with something in the dying seconds of the game.



Cheers, Robster. I was wondering whether the thumbs could be done with a freebie Flickr account, or through Flickr tagging -- but then that would move the focus away to another site. Best to keep it as it is now...


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mauvais hasn't been involved at all this month. I know how to create the new album/etc and the updating is pretty easy so it's no skin off my nose to create them if Mauvais is ok with us using his server.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 1, 2007)

woopsie...missed it agin...


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 1, 2007)

Shall I be first to vote then?
Tricky one this, but my first two votes go to.
1. mexico 1934 -soulfluxzero
2.plastics - pixelrat
and lastly because I love the original so much 
3. the scream-dhimmi


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 1, 2007)

1) Testament to Testino - Pixelrat/Madusa
2) Manfred Man Ray - Alef/Skim
3) Mexico, 1934 - Soulfluxzero


----------



## Skim (Feb 1, 2007)

1. Tom Craggs: Power station
2. Soulfluxzero: Morton
3. Nina: Bed head


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2007)

I didn't enter as my rendition of _'Just What Is It that Makes Today's Homes So Different, So Appealing?'_ by Richard Hamlinton was very much photoshopped


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2007)

1]Herne-Hill-Road - Alef
2]Lingerie 2007 - Lighterthief

no third


----------



## Dhimmi (Feb 1, 2007)

1} manfred-man-ray - Alef/Skim
2} Herne-Hill-Road - Alef
3} Zoe at Home - Robster970


----------



## llantwit (Feb 1, 2007)

1) Morton Mississippi - Soulfluxzero (funny as fuck! Who is the old lady? She's great!)
2) The Scream - Dhimmi
3) Plastics by the Wardrobe - Pixelrat

It seems I went for the ones that made me smile! 
Thanks all.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Tree -   Chorlton 






Valley of the shadow of Taplow - Robster970






Power Station, Study 1 - Tom Craggs*


----------



## alef (Feb 1, 2007)

*1) Morton Mississippi - Soulfluxzero (William Eggleston)

2) Power Station, Study 1 - Tom Craggs (Michael Kenna)

3) Fake Prada, Hanoi - Llantwit (Andreas Gursky)*

Also liked:
_Tree - Chorlton (Ansel Adams)
Sit 'n' smoke - Fez909 (Vincent Van Gogh)_


----------



## Madusa (Feb 1, 2007)

1. Zoe at Home - Robster 970
2. Plastics By the Wardrobe, Loft - Pixelrat
3. Power Station, study 1 - Tom Craggs


----------



## aurora green (Feb 1, 2007)

1) Morton Mississippi - Soulfluxzero
2) Tree - Chorlton
3) Power Station, Study 1 - Tom Craggs


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 1, 2007)

1) Power Station, Study 1 - *Tom Craggs* 

2) Zoe at Home - *Robster970* 

3) manfred-man-ray - *Alef/Skim *


Honorable mentions go also to:
Mexico, 1934 - Soulfluxzero, Morton Mississippi - Soulfluxzero, Tree - Chorlton.


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice theme this month, would have entered more but for some rogue wetting agent. 

My votes;

1) Herne-Hill-Road - Alef
2) Red room - Sovietpop
3) A Testament to Testino - Sans Gucci! - Pixelrat/Madusa

Also liked Chorlton's tree, Nina's bed head and alef/skim's manfred-man-ray.


----------



## Nina (Feb 1, 2007)

Plastics by the wardrobe - Pixelrat

Power Station - Tom Craggs

Mississippi - Soulfluxzero 


(also mention to sovietpop's efforts!)


----------



## soulfluxzero (Feb 2, 2007)

uno) manfred-man-ray - Alef/Skim
dos) A Testament to Testino - Sans Gucci! - Pixelrat/Madusa
dres) Bed head - Nina

shout outs-nice tree chorlton, nice fag madusa, nice power station tom craggs...!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 2, 2007)

1st - _Mexico, 1934_ - *Soulfluxzero*

2nd - _A Testament to Testino - Sans Gucci!_ - *Pixelrat/Madusa*

3rd - _Power Station, Study 1_ - *Tom Craggs*


----------



## girasol (Feb 2, 2007)

here it goes

1) manfred-man-ray - Alef/Skim
2) Herne-Hill-Road - Alef  - lovely lovely lovely!
3) Zoe at Home - Robster970


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 2, 2007)

1. Herne-Hill-Road - Alef
2. Morton Mississippi - Soulfluxzero
3. Fake Prada, Hanoi - Llantwit

Trouble with this theme, is I find I'm drawn to the photos which are in the same genre as the photographers I like, iykwim. Still a good theme all the same, I felt I learned a bit about photography this month.


----------



## Desbo (Feb 2, 2007)

1. Tree - Chorlton
2. Plastics by the Wardrobe - Pixelrat
3. Herne-Hill-Road - Alef


----------



## zenie (Feb 2, 2007)

Mexico, 1934 - Soulfluxzero
A Testament to Testino - Sans Gucci! - Pixelrat/Madusa
Valley of the shadow of Taplow - Robster970


----------



## Louloubelle (Feb 2, 2007)

Well I managed to get my photos done today  
a shame really as this theme is one I've been working on anyway, just didn't have the time to sort out a shoot before the 31st

anyway

my votes are 

Herne-Hill-Road - Alef
Morton Mississippi - Soulfluxzero
Fake Prada, Hanoi - Llantwit


----------



## llantwit (Feb 3, 2007)

You gonna post them up ayway Louloubelle?


----------



## Louloubelle (Feb 3, 2007)

well it'll take a while to process them

here's just one to give you an idea 

Tribute to Elmer Batters

Anyone who hasn't heard of him can google


----------



## hiccup (Feb 3, 2007)

1) Power Station, Study 1 - Tom Craggs
2) Morton Mississippi - Soulfluxzero
3) Herne-Hill-Road - Alef


----------



## exosculate (Feb 3, 2007)

1) Mexico, 1934 - Soulfluxzero
2) Plastics by the Wardrobe - Pixelrat
3) Addition No.17 - Madusa


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2007)

1 Herne-Hill-Road - Alef
2 A Testament to Testino - Sans Gucci! - Pixelrat/Madusa
3 Mexico, 1934 - Soulfluxzero


----------



## portman (Feb 3, 2007)

Here goes...

1) Herne-Hill-Road - Alef (Henri Cartier Bresson)
2) Entry 1 - Lighterthief (Andy Warhol)
3) Sit 'n' smoke - Fez909 (Vincent Van Gogh)


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 3, 2007)

Erm... 

(1) Powerstation - Tom Craggs
(2) Man-child Raymond thing- Alef/Kim
(3) Testament to Testino - Pixelrat/Madusa


----------



## alef (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm really surprised to see all the votes for my parody of Henri Cartier Bresson! It was a quickly set up shot just having a laugh with my little baby son and a few empty wine bottles, didn't expect it to get any votes. I did think Skim's idea of the Man Ray tear drops would get some votes, but not little Xan stuck in the corner of our sofa.

I've just done a quick count of votes and it looks extremely close so obviously need someone else to do confirm this. Personally, I would rather see new kid on the block, Soulfluxzero, win due to the impressive effort put in. Or Tom is deserving with his stunning cooling tower. But I am honoured if it is me...

_Unconfirmed first count:  
21 alef Herne Hill
20 tom craggs Power plant
18 Soulfluxzero Morton Mississippi
15 skim/alef Manfred Man Ray
14 Soulfluxzero Mexico
9 Pixelrat/madusa Testament_


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 4, 2007)

An independent count ( a nice change from tile cutting !) confirms you as this months winner.

The first 3 positions are correct.

Congrats Alef - well done


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 4, 2007)

Congratulations Alef I loved your shot this month. Thanks all for the votes too, most kind and all that.


----------



## alef (Feb 4, 2007)

Cheers! I'm still really surprised that my pic got the most votes.

Here are three ideas I'm choosing between for the new theme, let me know what y'all think...

*laugh out loud* -- photos that literally make you LOL
*blue* -- any element of the colour or simply the mood
*abstract *-- beyond the recognizable


----------



## exosculate (Feb 4, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Cheers! I'm still really surprised that my pic got the most votes.
> 
> Here are three ideas I'm choosing between for the new theme, let me know what y'all think...
> 
> ...




Well done alef. They all look to have good potential.


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 4, 2007)

I like the blue idea but perhaps becuase I would find that one easiest, all good though.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 4, 2007)

Shake a leg  O pukey smellin' One...only so many day in This month and all that.

..btw my votes wouldn't have changed the outcome.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2007)

Congrats alef


----------



## Nina (Feb 4, 2007)

well done Alef.

I like all three ideas for new themes but prefer the 'blue' theme too.


----------



## Desbo (Feb 4, 2007)

Congratulations Alef!

My fave of your 3 themes would be the abstract one


----------



## portman (Feb 4, 2007)

Congratulations Alef.

Abstract theme sounds great to me...not that I want to influence your choice in any way...






...well, just a little


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 4, 2007)

Try not to let others preferences influence you choice

*ABSTRACT*


----------



## zenie (Feb 4, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> well done Alef.
> 
> I like all three ideas for new themes but prefer the 'blue' theme too.



I like blue cos it can be interpreted in many ways 

However, I'm not sure we've ever had abstract!!


----------



## alef (Feb 4, 2007)

Abstract was tempting but I've gone for 'blue'. My main reason is that with fairly easy themes we get swamped with entries, which I think is a good thing! Also, as most people will likely have various 'blue' photos they may be forced to be more selective with entries...

Hopefully someone will choose 'abstract' later, would be also be fun.


----------



## Madusa (Feb 4, 2007)

congrats alef


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 4, 2007)

Aye, congratulations. There weren't many entries but they were all really interesting this month.

Good photo


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh bugger. I forgot to vote. 

But as I would have voted for Alef anyhow it probably doesn't matter


----------



## alef (Feb 4, 2007)

Cheers! This is now the second photo comp win starring Xan, the first was Skim's self-portrait before he was even born. Guess we're more than mildly obsessed with snapping the little fella. Wonder if he'll grow up to like photography? No pressure like...


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Cheers! This is now the second photo comp win starring Xan, the first was Skim's self-portrait before he was even born. Guess we're more than mildly obsessed with snapping the little fella. Wonder if he'll grow up to like photography? No pressure like...



Xan Warhol is great too!  

My son has been photographed a lot since he was born, poor guy, but he doesn't seem to mind.  

I've been giving my son the camera recently now and he's taken some interesting photos.  

I tag the photos he takes himself and put them on flickr: taken by Dan


----------



## alef (Feb 16, 2007)

Kids can often take great people shots since they get rather different reactions to us older (dodgy?) looking types.

Here's the Xan Warhol pic, sort of an extra late entry indirectly inspired by the theme.


----------

